# logisystem controllers?



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

I was all ready to buy the curtis 1231c controller ( small truck, ADC 4001 motor 144v pack) when I met Dave Cloud ( yes a relative of the guy who owns cloudelectric) and he is trying to convince me to purchase the logisystem 550 amp 144 volt controller, which he says is much improved over the original model. Dave also says that their ( logisystems) coustomer service is very good and that they stand by their 1 yr. warrantee. anyone with experience or concerns thanks again.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I have no direct experience with them, but I know Mike Wilmon uses one on his pitbike/chopper.

I'd make sure to get in writing a warranty, and make sure they stand by it. I've heard of some problems, but I've heard of a few people that haven't had one problem.


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

I have one in my saturn. Make sure to use plenty of cooling and it seems to work which I wouldnt really call a fault of the controller they all need to be cooled well (and perhaps dont cut off the main contactor with the pedal.) I have 5000 miles on mine so far but I have transfered the batteries to a solectria force so its sitting in the garage. If you do a search you will find my post about how I cooled it with part numbers for the fans as well.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't comment on the specific controller, but I have done business with cloudelectric and had very good service and timely, accurate delivery.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been using a 72v 700 amp logisystems controller on my neon now for months, and have had good results with it.


----------



## wpp (Sep 25, 2010)

I would strongly recommend that you use the Curtis. We have used three Logisys controllers so far and only one has been acceptable. One of the units has been back at Logisys for nearly 10 weeks. It took over two weeks just to get a response telling us it was OK and met their specs while we knew it had a short in it. They wanted $600.00 to "update" it. Claimed it was out of warranty when we had only bought it just 3 months prior. They told us their warranty depended upon the manufacture date but there were no papers in the box stating such. We are now experiencing problems witht heir third one. Don't know where that will lead.

We were also told that they are not answering their 800 # because they are shorthanded and too far behind on reparis. We still do not have the first controller back from them yet.

Would not recommend Logisys under any circumstance. Poor customer service and response, marginal equipment.

Have you looked at the new NetGain controllers?


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Avoid like the plague! They are more expensive than the Curtis get much hotter mine got sizzling hot and it took a crap after a whole 15 miles of driving. I got the same deal over the phone of 600 dollars(without warranty btw) and when I told them I could purchase the paul and sabrina controller Jim didn't even know what I was talking about how out of touch can you be with the EV world. It went up to over 800 amps peak when going up a hill and Jim still kept lying to me that it had over current protection. Right now I am taking them to small claims they probably won't show up but even if I win it will probably take a long time to get my money back. Stay away


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Snakub said:


> Avoid like the plague! ...Stay away


I have to agree!!! They are not worth the grief that you are likely to encounter.
My personal experience is that they have poor customer relations along with a poorly designed product. In-house engineering must be non-existent with this outfit as others without support of corporate R&D have far surpassed them in the past few years. Do a search, if you still want to consider any product of theirs. They have burnt too many bridges in our tight nit community.


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

dexion said:


> I have one in my saturn. Make sure to use plenty of cooling and it seems to work which I wouldnt really call a fault of the controller they all need to be cooled well (and perhaps dont cut off the main contactor with the pedal.) I have 5000 miles on mine so far but I have transfered the batteries to a solectria force so its sitting in the garage. If you do a search you will find my post about how I cooled it with part numbers for the fans as well.


 
I agree. I believe the main cause for failure of any controller is too much heat. I have a Logisystems and have had it in use for 2 years now with not as much as a hiccup. However, I keep it cooled and do not drive it hard. I have never floored the car. Also, my car weighs a total of 2340 lbs. Not really heavy so easier on the controller. I have had satisfactory response from Logisystems. They upgraded it for free shortly after I bought it and did it in a timely manner

By the way, I now have had my WalMart Maxx-29's in use for over 2 years and they are starting to show signs of wearing out. But not bad for a cheap battery. I would like to go to a newer technology battery but do not know enough about them to make a smart purchase.


----------



## Bruce A (Jul 17, 2008)

"Keep it Cool"


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't have an E-vehicle of any kind. However, I can't understand why everyone puts the controller, so the heatsink or cooling fins are usually on the underside of the controller. Why not stand it on end or upside down and release all that heat quickly ??

As a poor example, my cheap Chinese DSL Modem has NO cooling holes on the top side. It gets so hot I can barely hold my hand on it. I have turned it bottom side up, and, it works MUCH better. No intermittent disconnect-reconnect. You can feel the hot air rising out of the cooling slots, VERY easily ??

Yes, I'm slowly gathering parts to build my E trike motorcycle , so, I read this site several times per day. GREAT info here.


----------

